# trailer Question



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You didn't say what skiff it was. Personally I think it's a waste of money to get a fully custom, or very expensive trailer for a light weight boat. If it's a heavy rig then you need something that fits very well, but not usually for a skiff. I've seen guys buy a $3000 trailer for a $2000 hull and it baffles me. Can't say what brand I'd buy up there cause I don't know whats readily available, but most basic trailers have similar designs and features. I've been shopping and pricing alot of trailers lately down here. For a galvanized trailer you should be able to get it for under $800 easily, and a basic aluminum should run you under $1300 right now. I will be picking up my rolls axle aluminum trailer on thursday, with led lights and a jack it cost me $1180. Make sure whatever trailer you get either has LED lights, or buy a set from walmart and swap them out, theres no worse way to start a fishing trip then with glass shards in your hand .


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

The skiff will be an Ankona SUV 17 cc.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you are having it built just ask Mel what he recommends. I'm sure he can get a fairly cheap trailer and set it up right for your rig.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

HB and ECC both use Ramlin, and in that situation the skiffs can be dry launched with those trailers. If that is an option with the SUV 17 then I would spend the extra for that trailer. Parts last longer when not dunked in saltwater. I personally like the side bunks that Ramlin uses verse the field goal posts that are on many trailers.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out Tennessee Trailers. They are fairly near to you, I think that they are located in Soddy Daisy (what a name) Tennessee. I have one of their lightweight galavanized models and I thought that it was a reasonable price and good quality. You can see a picture of their trailer that I am referring to on toweeboats.com - go to the trailer photo link.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Mel has the float on trailers built for the suv 17 and its a sweet trailer and a awsome ride. I have one under the 17 we have and going to order one for the copperhead soon


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

float on coming w/ my suv14


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Float-On with the torsion axle is the tops! The torsion axle is only an option on the aluminum trailers now but I would love to see float-on use them on galvanized.


----------

